# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  رشته های نیمه متمرکز

## Diamond76

سلام دوستان
اگه من چند تا کدرشته نیمه متمرکز تو انتخاب رشته بزنم بعدش یه سری متمرکز،وقتی نتایج اعلام میشه هم رشته نیمه متمرکزی که واسه مصاحبه قبول شدم میگن و هم رشته متمرکز؟ یا فقط نیمه متمرکز رو میگن؟
بعد اگه من بخوام همون متمرکزی که قبول شدم رو بخونم،فقط باید مصاحبه نرم؟ مشکلی پیش نمیاد که؟

----------

